

Real-life Iron Man - Raytheon XOS2 Exoskeleton - karl11
http://www.wired.com/video/security/security/9525752001/reallife-iron-man-raytheon-xos-2-exoskeleton/619226616001

======
demallien
Yeah, not so much Iron Man, it's more Ripley in Aliens, with her loading dock
suit - "Get away from her you BITCH!"

